# Some questions..



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

HOw can i get rid of the foul smell in the cages??
I cleaned them today n i was abt to vomit..!!

What is the correct age for training young pigeons??
If i am to get some, what age shud they be??

Can someone plz tell me which vitamin tablets i can give to pigeons??
I want those avialable in PetsMart, Mississauga, Canada..

Wats a pigeon whistle? Can it be bought from Petsmart as well??

Thnx..


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hamza,




If the Cages smell that unpleasant, there is something not-right with the Pigeon's diet or health...unless the are Nesting and making poops after long Nest sitting.


Healthy Pigeon poops have very little odor, and the odor they will have is not disturbing.


Rather than Viatamine Tablets, you are better off providing a varied and well balanced diet...fresh suitable Greens, appropriate Grit, varied Seeds, small Berrys such as Goji Berrys, or dried Cherrys, cut up into bite sized bits...

Letting them have out-door direct Sunshine off and on...

Letting them fly, or free fly, or for them to have indoor flying where there is at least 25 feet or so for them to fly for a second anyway...

Nature intends them to be active and free grazers...if we limit this, we have to do so carefully and while providing as much as possible of what they are missing.


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hamza,

Your bird or birds may have a disease that needs to be addressed. Is this the pair with the baby? Sometimes the poops can smell a little off but not foul, it may be an indication something is going on. 

I have used alfalfa tabs, cut in quarters and given it to my hens sitting on dummy eggs, and that took care of that smell.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hamza, Is it raining in parkistan now. I think your weather is a bit damp?


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

This is the pair with the baby..
Their poops became smelly after the egg n unpleasant after the baby!

Their is ventilation.. N the weather is quite humid as KArachi's a coastal city..

Warriec:
No, it isnt raining in Karachi but rain are due in June/July..
The humidity level is quite high from 30-60% n temps are thru the roof!

Lo-28*C Hi-38-40*C

I am providing them with batheing water every 2-3 days to beat the cold..
Can i give them mint leaves?? Or is it poisonous n pigeons dont eat it??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think you should get them on some preventive care, and have a fecal done.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hamza, you mentioned that you live in a coastal city. Get some sea sand for the loft. Smell greatly reduces and it acts as an disinfectant. Its monsoon season in sri lanka so i assume its so in parkistan.

You may need to include some grit or clay. good for the digestion. 

Pigeons on eggs or young poop is bigger and more solid and oval shape. Has lot of texture to it. Size can be upto half yr index finger. these generall dont smell.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hamza, also you might want to treat for entritis which is adjestive tract problem. They manufacture a drug called entroxin or avifloxin in pakistan. they are ok. these are used for the chicked but works well for pigeons too.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

The poop stinks becuase of the humidity. There are bacteria eating it and they give off methane as a byproduct. They can`t survive in a dry environment. If your birds seem to have a little tummy ache give them some small chunks of charcoal, birdie sized. I have one nice chunk in the exercise pen and I see one or two peck at it occasionally.

I know you guys want to have happy healthy bird. Pigeons are one of the hardiest birds on the planet. Treating and medicating your bird like it is a human child isn`t really doing the bird any favors. 
Good care and feeding is the most important factor in your pigeons health. A realtively clean dry environment is the key to a healthy pigeon coop. 
A diet of wild bird seed with a few pigeon pellets everyday is quite sufficient to keep your birds in tip top form. 
I feed mine purslane and throw in some alfalfa hay from time to time to feed the green craving. 
For nesting material I use pine needles,the long ones. Have used them for several years with no problems at all. Tobacco stalks work well too. 
Use what works but always be willing to change if it doesn`t. 
yits


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

velo99 said:


> If your birds seem to have a little tummy ache give them some small chunks of charcoal, birdie sized. I have one nice chunk in the exercise pen and I see one or two peck at it occasionally.


May I ask whats the charcoal do besides curing pigeon tummy ache?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi velo99,

I live in a humid climate and my birds poop doesn't smell foul, It can smell off but not foul. 

We recommend the birds be examined, fecal done, if possible, as their baby is also having issues.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hamza, how is the baby doing?

Please describe your pigeon poop and if possible show a picture. Can you feel the pigeon breast bone.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Poop is fine. solid (green or brown) with white stuff..
EAting is fine.. Made them drink ACV n GArlic in water..

Baby is also doing fine.. MUCH bigger in size.. Kinda opening its eyes..

Warriec:
Wheres the breast bone??
Monsoon begins in July.. They go from BD to India to N.Pakistan then end at KArachi.. They are torrrential!!!!!!

Is extenrin n avifloxin for humans??
If no, then poultry medicinces are quite expensive..

I will get Hi-Cal grit by monday n bird vitamins..
Could be a defeciency of grit?? as in undigested food??

Trees:
We dont have a single pigeon vet or vet for that matter.. They are but only for dogs,cats n parrots n i think i'll know more being here on PT!

Smell is dying down n can only smeell if i enter my whole head inside..
Its rancid or pungent..

Sorry for late reply..
Power breakdowns are common these days..
Warriec may know wat im talking abt..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes Hamza, today we have a sudden water cut since morning. thank god for the rains it quiet cool now otherwise i'll be dying in the heat.

Hamza, most of the medicine i find for poultry are made in parkistan and theya re very cheap. I buy the smallest bottle because even the smallest bottle can treat about 500 chickens in our case about 1000 pigeons.

try find enrofloxin or enroxin or something like that. Ask your vet for a treatment for E cocci or entritis.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

warriec said:


> Hamza, most of the medicine i find for poultry are made in parkistan and theya re very cheap. I buy the smallest bottle because even the smallest bottle can treat about 500 chickens in our case about 1000 pigeons.


Any manufracturer or website you can perhaps give me..?? Email, phone etc abt Pakistani medicines..??

Thnx..

The main stink is from Lahores..
They poop normal in afternoon but their poop in evening is part solid with a lot of liquid.. Its runny dark brown n some white but reallly awfully smell..
They poop ok in afternoon which is a solid green with white..

They eat, wait while their crop moves or juggles n eat again..
I checked throat cuz many threads had Canker as main concern..
Any ideas??

I'll take them to my Uncle who's a homeopathic doctor n is able to treat animals,esp pigeons..But i doubt the ability of homeopathic medicine..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe lack of food, i will check on the manufacturers and PM u


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

warriec said:


> maybe lack of food, i will check on the manufacturers and PM u


but y the smell??
Could it be they use their muscle protein for food??
I read a lot protein creates smells..


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

when my pigeons lay there poop is bigger, more oval and almost the size of a qual egg. they also smell a bit but the poop looks healthy. better post some pictures for use to see.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*Dosages..*

*METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl, Torgyl, Stormogyl)

Dose 20-50 mgs per kilo BID or 40-100mgs per kilo OID (Once daily)- 14 days.

In very rare cases, liver damage can be caused by prolonged use over 14 days - but it is very rare and one must balance the risks.
If maintained for 14 days or more it is highly effective against a severe infection of trichomonas gallinae and in preventing an inside recurrence- (not reinfection from an outside source, ie another bird).
Used for anaerobic, (flushing deep wounds), and protozoal infections. Can be given concurrently with Amoxy and Trim Sulphas.


AMOXYCILLIN AND CLAVULANIC ACID (Synulox, Clavamox)

Dose - up to 50 mgs per kilo BID if injection or up to 125mgs per kilo TID (three times daily) orally- up to 3 weeks. Dose and dosing interval determined by infection site, severity and organism involved.

Used to treat severe or deep puncture wounds, and helps greatly in preventing the spread of necrotic tissue. Is also effective against gut E.coli.
It is not recommended that this drug be given orally in the case of critically ill patients as absorption from the GI tract is unreliable, however many people do not have access or knowledge to give by injection so orally is the only option and better than nothing.

This drug has a much broader spectrum than Baytril and therefore will treat a much greater range of ailments. Can be used in conjunction with Trim Sulphas. Refrigerate oral suspension and discard after 10 days or if liquid becomes dark. Avoid concurrent use with tetracycline, erythromycin and chloramphenicol.*


The 2 drugs, Flagyl and Synoflux are available here..
warriec recommended treatment of E.Coli..

What dosages should i give in wat mg? Wats BID in above passage.. The passage is from one of the resource pgs here on PT..
Mix with food or water??
How do i create suspensions or should i get ready made suspensions (the one for kids cuz of low dosage)??
I contacted the breeder (from whjom i got the bird) n he says treat with tetramycin but he couldnt tell me dosage, mg etc.. cuz he's illiterate..

So wat shud i do??
I have also eaten Flagyl for vomitting and stomach problems..


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Also, wat are "probiotics"??
Are they helpful?? Wats their function??

If some1 can, plz post the generic names of some probiotics.. instead of say Disprin (company name), plz post Aspirin (generic name)..


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

DOes anyone know?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hamza said:


> Also, wat are "probiotics"??
> Are they helpful?? Wats their function??
> 
> If some1 can, plz post the generic names of some probiotics.. instead of say Disprin (company name), plz post Aspirin (generic name)..


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probiotic

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=63&SubCategoryID=980&ProductID=4912

Terry


----------

